# Pets you wish were sold MORE OFTEN in pet stores!



## boosh96 (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's a thread where you can list animals you wish were sold more often in QUALIFIED exotic pet stores and stuff! I'll kick-start it by making my own list. Here goes:

-Budgett's frogs! For those of you who don't know what these are, they're basically an aquatic relative of the Pacman frog-look 'em up! I am lucky enough to own one of these awesome frogs, and I can't overstate how fun they are to keep! I am aware that I'm kinda advertising them, but they just kick ASS!

-African Bullfrogs! I've never kept one before, but they're badass as far as frogs go. 

-Mudskippers! I've always wanted to keep a few of these, and from what I've read, they aren't that hard to care for!

-Pygmy chameleons! I had one of these awesome little boogers in the past, and I loved mine as much as I love my Budgett's frog! They're kinda sorta high-maintenance, but actually pretty easy as far as chameleons go!

-Tarantulas, of course! And I don't mean your average G. rosea or B. smithi-I'm talking about EXOTIC T's, like M. balfouri and stuff!

-Hognose snakes! They're just so nubby and cute-looking! 

-Softshell turtles! I know they get big and stuff, but they're just awesome animals.


----------



## dtknow (Feb 20, 2012)

captive bred newts: which would really make almost perfect aquarium animals for many people, but too many WC running around.

crested/gargoyle geckos: great beginner lizards, seem to be picking up momentum. 

Russian ratsnakes: have heard good things about these guys


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 20, 2012)

Invertibrates, exotic snakes, tortoises, turtles. Basically anything exotic that you will be like holy crap i have always wanted one of those. Or what the heck is that?


----------



## boosh96 (Feb 20, 2012)

OOH. Let me add Mata Mata turtles and frogfish/anglerfish to my list!


----------



## lizardminion (Feb 20, 2012)

Angolan Pythons. People need to get those popular in the hobby.
Pixie Frogs. 
Exotic Mantids.
Children's Pythons. Very small snake, decent...
Milk Snakes
Cuttlefish
Carpet Pythons
Rainbow Boas


----------



## seacowst (Feb 21, 2012)

whip scorpins


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 21, 2012)

Human babies.  No, I'm not kidding in the least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ParabuthusKing (Feb 21, 2012)

you guys don't have the right type of pet stores around you as at least 75-80% of what was listed I can find fairly readily.. Guess I am lucky and I am happy about that!


----------



## OBT1 (Feb 21, 2012)

More Myriapods

Vietnamese centipedes

Bumble Bee Millipede


----------



## Waffles (Feb 21, 2012)

Dude I've got hundreds of ivory's bumblebee's and desert rusty's.....LOL I don't even know what to do with em.


----------



## HoboAustin (Feb 22, 2012)

boosh96 said:


> -Tarantulas, of course! And I don't mean your average G. rosea or B. smithi-I'm talking about EXOTIC T's, like M. balfouri and stuff!


I completely agree. Except that my lps will slap on a ridiculous price. Right now they're asking $150 for a 2" G. pulchripes.


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Feb 22, 2012)

Panthera Leo!


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Feb 22, 2012)

> -Tarantulas, of course! And I don't mean your average G. rosea or B. smithi-I'm talking about EXOTIC T's, like M. balfouri and stuff!


+1 
Also Green Tree pythons


----------



## mikem (Feb 24, 2012)

HoboAustin said:


> I completely agree. Except that my lps will slap on a ridiculous price. Right now they're asking $150 for a 2" G. pulchripes.


yea, so does mine. i like going to look at the prices more than the animals. it's insane!


----------



## The Snark (Feb 24, 2012)

After glancing at the political news ongoing in the U.S. I'd suggest an Inland Taipan in every household. Better yet, several.


----------



## ScarecrowGirl (Feb 24, 2012)

The Snark said:


> After glancing at the political news ongoing in the U.S. I'd suggest an Inland Taipan in every household. Better yet, several.


I second that motion!


----------



## Shadowdog (Feb 24, 2012)

Use the Taipans properly.  Send them to congress.


----------



## Tarac (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol, yep.

A pet I would like to see in pet stores is... that chicken that researchers re-dinosaured by turning the genes for teeth, claws and tail back on.  I know, I know, we all saw Jurassic Park.  But this isn't really a dinosaur, it's a chicken that is cleverly disguised...


----------



## ScarecrowGirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Shadowdog said:


> Use the Taipans properly.  Send them to congress.


But you have to make sure that the people that would forward the bad politics are out of the question too, else they'll just build the same broken down system again!

I would like to see more skinks in the pet stores, blue tongue skinks especially, they are so darn cute, but also broad-headed skinks, those are wicked. I used to catch them when I lived in Florida, looking in to the angry open mouth of one of those made my skin crawl.

And you know what else I'd like to see in pet shops?

CHICKENS! EVERYONE should own a few, they are stupid easy to care for and they lay you eggs for breakfast! 

These chickens are also acceptable 


> A pet I would like to see in pet stores is... that chicken that researchers re-dinosaured by turning the genes for teeth, claws and tail back on. I know, I know, we all saw Jurassic Park. But this isn't really a dinosaur, it's a chicken that is cleverly disguised...


lol I've been waiting for some one to get on the ball and make one of these for YEARS! An article came out and I was hoping for some progress, all I got was speculative talk and disappointment!


----------



## pnshmntMMA (Feb 24, 2012)

Jackalopes, Sasquatches, and chimps


----------



## Quazgar (Feb 25, 2012)

pnshmntMMA said:


> Jackalopes, Sasquatches, and chimps


Sasquatch? Sign me up for 3!


----------



## missbizy (Feb 25, 2012)

I love hognose snakes... they are so freaking cute. Luckily there is a local breeder, not 40 minutes from where I live... and they're only $60. :] I just don't have the space for one currently... Oddly enough it is really hard to get your hands or russian tortoises up here. I really want one... :]


----------



## Anthony Jensen (Feb 26, 2012)

More Rosy Boas and Mountain Kingsnakes.. And of course more Androctonus sp, Parabuthus sp, and Rhopalurus sp..


----------



## voldemort (Feb 26, 2012)

Centruroides, Uroplectes and Lychas sp.


----------



## Philth (Feb 26, 2012)

My captive born spiders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 26, 2012)

Exotic Ts would be great! i think they should offer more than an A. avicularia and G. rosea


----------



## hamhock 74 (Feb 26, 2012)

Well the problem with more exotic tarantulas is that most are being W/C, including the A. avic and G. rosea.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 26, 2012)

More captive bred species of tarantulas would be nice. I would love to go to a pet shop and be able to pick and choose from 50+ species to bring home as long as I knew they weren't being raped from their homelands.


----------



## pouchedrat (Feb 28, 2012)

african pouched rats...  they're legal again, and amazing creatures, but import ban is still in effect all these years later, and no one seems to have them (or one turns up in the news killed and everyone freaks out.  SEND IT HERE!!!! I'll take it!  and I know PLENTY of people who'd KILL for one of their own!).  Hell I'd prefer breeders, or ANYONE with them in the USA again!  I miss my boy..

Oh, and pygmy mice.  I had a pair of females many years back, and haven't seen them available anywhere since.

And dormice, and zebra mice!!!  Those are legal again as well, once again, no one has them.  OOOOH or jerboas, or jirds (OMG I remember those!), duprasi, lemmings, etc. 

Basically, all exotic small rodents!  The only ones I see anymore are spiny mice (and I bred those for years, had satin, cream, white spot), and african soft furred (and those are bred as feeders everywhere). 

Seriously.....  I used to have all kinds of oddball small rodents, and now no one does.


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Feb 28, 2012)

i would like to see hairless guinea pigs.  i love my 2 but another would be great!

 and some bedding like pine and cedar should NOT be sold.


----------



## Robotponys (Feb 28, 2012)

PYGMY ANIMALS! By pygmy, I mean they can live in small tanks, 5 gallons or so. Especially in the city. People in apartments don't have space for snakes and stuff, we want tiny, cute, easy animals! I would say tarantulas, but they're illegal in NYC anyway... :'(


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll second the Pixie frogs and add Giant African Millipedes to the list. By the time they caught my notice, they were banned from sale. At least it is my understanding that they were.

But I only want to see ANY of the animals we are listing sold at responsible pet stores.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 1, 2012)

Tim, you can still buy them just no importing 

I would like to see more HEALTHY feeders of all kinds offered up.  Not that I need them very often, but when I do it sickens me to see prepacked crickets with more dead than alive, FFs in moldy containers, tumorous goldfish, etc.


----------



## boosh96 (Mar 10, 2012)

I also wish there was a larger variety of scorpions in pet stores!


----------



## JC (Mar 10, 2012)

If they actually knew what they were doing:

Tarantulas
Centipedes
Scorpions
Snakes
Carnivourous Plants
Aquarium Plants


----------



## skar (Mar 10, 2012)

The Snark said:


> After glancing at the political news ongoing in the U.S. I'd suggest an Inland Taipan in every household. Better yet, several.


LOL No doubt


----------



## HoboAustin (Mar 11, 2012)

JC said:


> If they actually knew what they were doing:
> 
> Carnivourous Plants


Never thought of that before, now I sort of want one haha


----------



## TsmallV (Mar 11, 2012)

MUDSKIPPERS!!!! I love those xD, do wish to have one, though pets stores dont sell them any more :/, I remember seeing them last month and now their gone , wonder why?????


----------



## awolfe (Mar 11, 2012)

Exactly what para said. You need to google reptile shows near you. I didn't look to see where you all are from, but I would think even if you have to have a exotic pet license you would still be able to purchase some of these animals. We have 2 shows within an hour and a half of us and we are literally a spec on a map town. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Obelisk (Mar 11, 2012)

I think inverts of any kind should be sold more often, as well as more species of small fish, such as darters and freshwater gobies. I'd include anything in the list that people are less likely to throw away when it reaches adult size.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well what spec on a map town are you talking about?





awolfe said:


> Exactly what para said. You need to google reptile shows near you. I didn't look to see where you all are from, but I would think even if you have to have a exotic pet license you would still be able to purchase some of these animals. We have 2 shows within an hour and a half of us and we are literally a spec on a map town. Lol.


----------



## awolfe (Mar 11, 2012)

Im in rogers, ohio. The pittsburgh show is about an hour from me aand cleveland is an hour and a half. Rogers is about 25 min or some south of youngstown


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 11, 2012)

Im in salesville. A spec between zanesville, and cambridge. Pittsburgh is about 2 hours, and columbus is about 1.5 hours. Never been to either of the reptile shows though.





awolfe said:


> Im in rogers, ohio. The pittsburgh show is about an hour from me aand cleveland is an hour and a half. Rogers is about 25 min or some south of youngstown


----------



## awolfe (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh you should go. Pittsburgh is better than the one in cleveland. Id like to go to columbus eventully. We drove down there to pick up my female b. Smithi last fall. 3 hours. 
The shows typically have some arachnids. Its worth looking. I have got many deals at the shows.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah i have thought about going to the pittsburgh show for a while now. Just havent gotten around to it.


----------



## Skeri (Apr 24, 2012)

I wish I could find a P metallica at a store. I know of two stores in my area that sell T's at a little less than I would pay directly from a breeder and plus no shipping. I highly doubt I will ever find one though :/


----------



## Yoxigan (Apr 24, 2012)

Isopod, solifugids, vinegaroons, and whipspiders.


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Apr 24, 2012)

Native mice are perfectly beautiful...You should see them change color as they grow up.
Their most widespread species are informally known as "Deer mice" and "White footed mice" respectively.
And their pet potential is obvious: those who came in the house and were trapped all learned to use exercise wheels...and the babies could have probably become considerably more "pettable" than the original mice ...but in Ohio-and probably elsewhere-these beautiful little natives are all illegal.

I have had to release both species because know-it-all "authorities" squawk off on the possibility that native mice of the genus Peromyscus (which mine were) "might" harbor hantavirus without bothering to notice that a vet who is skilled enough to intubate tiny baby birds could swab samples from the no-tinier throats where hantavirus colonies might have been concealed...although I should think that I would have been sick myself if they had really had it.

What a shame they cannot be sold...at least in Ohio.

Are other states any better?

---------- Post added 04-24-2012 at 09:57 PM ----------

Originally Posted by Tarac:

"A pet I would like to see is that chicken that researchers re-dinosaured by turning the genes for teeth,claws and tail back on..."

If a chicken WAS really "re-dinosaured" it might very well become an actual dinosaur...
the fascinating fossils that I examined reveal that certain "dinosaurs" actually evolved into birds-and that certain related "bipedal reptiles" had FEATHERS. 

Have you ever seen  bare baby birds?

They look dinosaurian to this day.

---------- Post added 04-24-2012 at 10:13 PM ----------

Originally Posted by pouchedrat:

"African pouched rats...I miss my boy..."

Now they're breeding in the Florida Everglades.
The same squawkers who spouted that "hordes" of pythons were "destroying the Everglades" have been spouting that "Cat sized rats" "are destroying the Everglades" to a renewed discordance of unproven spoutings at alleged "irresponsible pet owners."

In each case the animals apparently owed their origins to small groups of escapees.

There is no evidence whatsoever that "irresponsible" pet owners had ever "discarded" any of them.

But it would take some serious animal bootlegging to return their Florida-born babies to pet people at this time... 

-although it might become considerably less difficult after the authorities blow up about something other than animals.

Let us pray that they do.

Amen.


----------



## Furret (May 1, 2012)

- MORE T'S. every pet store within a 50 mile radius from me only has g. rosea's and sometimes an avicularia or two (all kept in the crappiest conditions)
- more conure parrots!
- AXOLOTLS
- more scorps...imperators are really cool and all, but there should be more species than just those (in my opinion)..
- MILLIPEDES..i'd do anything to buy an african giant down the street from me
- sugar gliders, gotta love em
- hedgehogs..little bundles of cuteness
- bearded dragons

i wish there could be an exotic pet store somewhere in the Cleveland area of Ohio, that would be so awesome..all we have here is nappy little Petco's, Pet Supplies Plus's, and PetSmart's


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

Skeri said:


> I wish I could find a P metallica at a store. I know of two stores in my area that sell T's at a little less than I would pay directly from a breeder and plus no shipping. I highly doubt I will ever find one though :/


My LPS has them because I sell them to them haha


----------



## ZergFront (May 1, 2012)

Cuttlefish. They are among one of the smartest invertebrates. I would love to breed and do private studies on their behavior. I can't find anyone who sells eggs or larva (fry) forms. Not even for true fish. I would love to observe the life cycle and growth of turbot, flounder or other oddly shaped aquarium life. Sand eels are cool, too.

 I actually tried looking for deploid bluegill, turbot and flounder eggs on the internet with no luck. Found trout but not interested..


----------



## lizardminion (May 1, 2012)

Pet stores need salamanders. Period. And bearded dragon morphs.


----------



## Low (May 1, 2012)

ZergFront said:


> Cuttlefish. They are among one of the smartest invertebrates. I would love to breed and do private studies on their behavior. I can't find anyone who sells eggs or larva (fry) forms. Not even for true fish. I would love to observe the life cycle and growth of turbot, flounder or other oddly shaped aquarium life. Sand eels are cool, too.
> 
> I actually tried looking for deploid bluegill, turbot and flounder eggs on the internet with no luck. Found trout but not interested..


Ive kept cuttlefish...they r very difficult and expensive...they r short lived, require cool/cold water and are way too sensitive...i had to run 2 1/2 hp chillers to maintain 65 degrees in a 1000 gallon system...but that let me keep a wide array of atlantic macroalgae....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles (May 2, 2012)

Cephalopods in general are amazing, but don't live long and have extremely demanding husbandry requirements. I am very glad that pet stores generally don't offer them!


----------



## pouchedrat (May 2, 2012)

Trust me when I say I have known people who have tried trapping these pouched rats in the everglades with zero success. Some of my rat friends have travelled to (or lived in) Florida specifically for that purpose, and I've known people doing this since ... what was it, 2003-2004?  I don't know how on earth anyone else has been able to find them, but they've had no luck and the locals there won't talk or tell anyone of recent sightings.

I'd still pay ANYTHING to get some of those florida babies into the pet trade.  They are basically non-existant now in the USA even though they're legal to own (just not import) again.  I have a feeling those are the ONLY chance we have left to get them back.   Also, they're like the size of a SMALL cat...... 2-3 lbs.  I've heard of one getting to 4 lbs ever. My boy was 3 lbs. at his heaviest. But they are PURE muscle!!!!  omg they're STRONG as heck and can chew through pretty much anything... and smart as heck.   That was one issue, we believed after the first few were initially trapped, they learned to avoid traps in the everglades.  I've heard that from others as well... These aren't stupid rodents, these are seriously intelligent creatures.... and FAST learners as well, with a crazy sense of smell.


----------



## cantthinkofone (May 3, 2012)

Furret said:


> - MORE T'S. every pet store within a 50 mile radius from me only has g. rosea's and sometimes an avicularia or two (all kept in the crappiest conditions)
> - more conure parrots!
> - AXOLOTLS
> - more scorps...imperators are really cool and all, but there should be more species than just those (in my opinion)..
> ...



hey if you know where akron is theres a small petshop there called two turtles. they are awesome. they can custom order and are nice and knowledgeable about their animals. they could get most of whats on your list. as for sugar gliders (i had two that died) and hedge hog (i have one right now) you would have to look for breeders. good luck


----------



## Introvertebrate (May 6, 2012)

For anyone lucky enough to live in Tucson, I just noticed that Ken The Bug Guy has greatly expanded his reptile and amphibian offerings.


----------



## EmilyK (May 6, 2012)

Millipedes, salamanders, animals from local shelters, frogs other than firebellies and green tree frogs, healthier feeders, and kingsnakes.


----------



## Joseph1192 (May 6, 2012)

Some of the weirder Rat snakes and Ts!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------

